# ASMBC Degree, 3.61 GPA 5/2012



## NBurroughs 1 (May 18, 2012)

NANCY BURROUGHS
205 Garrett St.
Rockingham, NC 28379
(910)895-9505 or (910)334-3122
nancy.burroughs@yahoo.com


OBJECTIVE
A position in a healthcare facility utilizing accuracy, timelines, attention to detail and training in Medical Billing and Coding to benefit the organization as well as the residents
Key competencies include:

•	Customer Service
•	Accounts Payable
•	HIPAA Regulations/Privacy
•	Patient Accounts
•	Medical Terminology
•	ICD-9-CM
•	CPT-4 with HCPCS
•	Time Management
•	Relationship-building
•	MS Office Suite
•	Quantim (student edition)
•	Medcin (student edition)
•	Medical Office Simulation (80 hours)



EDUCATION
Colorado Technical University, Colorado Springs, CO                                                                               Graduated May 2012   
Associate of Science in Medical Billing and Coding
•	Â¬GPA: 3.61/4.0
•	Coursework: Professional Skills for Medical Billing and Coding, Advanced Coding (ICD- 9-CM, CPT-4, & HCPCS) Electronic Medical Records, Health Care Legal Concepts, Health Care Reimbursement, Health Data Management, Pathophysiology with Pharmacology I & II, Human Anatomy & Physiology I & II, Medical Terminology, Business Math, Computer Information Literacy, Quadra Med/Quantim lab (Encoder), Medcin, & Capstone Simulation for Coding (Medical Office Simulation/80 hrs.)

Sheridan Community College, Sheridan, WY 								      1995 â€“ 1996
Awarded Pell Grant in Structural Welding                                                                                                                         

WORK EXPERIENCE
Lend-A-Hand, Rockingham, NC	Jan 2008 â€“ June2011
Â¬Custodian
•	Â¬Recognized for perfect attendance without missing any shifts or being late
•	Performed thorough cleaning in Paper Mill offices, break rooms, and restrooms with special care for sanitation requirements 
•	Acknowledged by management for maintaining a â€œteam-playerâ€� attitude and assisting with projects whenever needed
•	Initiated health and safety precautions for all personal including implementing monthly replacement  filters for better quality air and improvements and new procedures for floor drainage that successfully prevented toxic sewer  back-up 
Â¬
Food Lion, Inc. Rockingham, NC	 Aug 2008 â€“ March 2009
Customer Representative
•	Recognized for perfect attendance with availability to cover coworkers shifts
•	Gained computer skills while checking in vendors, inventory, and operation of cash register at Food Lion with password protected software for all venders to insure billing accuracy of all products received and returned
•	Built solid relationships with food vendors by personal and professional acknowledgement, speed, and accuracy which intern saved time and money for both parties


----------



## maddismom (May 18, 2012)

I would correct your spelling of HIPAA; that's a big no-no in our world.


----------



## NBurroughs 1 (May 18, 2012)

*OMG, Thank You*

Oh my God, thank you. And to think this resume was graded by professionals


----------

